
Up for Lunch with YC Founders in SF? (Airbnb Experience) - ninjaa
Hey, we&#x27;re the team from Zinc.io (YC W14). We&#x27;re based in sunny Union Square in the heart of downtown SF.<p>We&#x27;ve decided to allow outsiders into our office to meet with us for lunch, and so we&#x27;ve created an Airbnb experience for $275 where you can come and have lunch with us.<p>Check it out here:
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.airbnb.com&#x2F;experiences&#x2F;213130<p>Please forward the experience listing to anyone you think might be interested in visiting.<p>Looking forward to a great response from the HN crowd!<p>Email aditya@zinc.io with any comments or questions. Trolling is also welcome.
======
trcollinson
Hey there all. I’m an entrepreneur who has confounded a startup, founded a few
individual startups, worked at HP Labs, currently work with a venture capital
fund to help with startups and other businesses they invest in as a technical
consultant, and I have a law background. I have never attended YC. I have a
tad bit of experience and I like chatting with people.

If anyone is ever in the northern Utah area and would like to have lunch, you
can email me! We can eat food. Maybe we’ll split the bill. If you can’t split
the bill, I’ll pay. It will be fun.

I disagree with paying for this sort of experience. Yes there is value in
meeting me and having lunch. But it’s a mutually beneficial relationship. I
get to meet too! And there are plenty of Bay Area startups that are more than
happy to meet with new founders or basically anyone.

And yes, my offer is very serious.

~~~
toomuchtodo
Is this offer valid to non-founders, such as generalist technologists (happy
to pickup the entire tab for lunch)?

~~~
trcollinson
Absolutely! And for anyone interested my email is my username at gmail.

------
pedalpete
I'm not going to troll you via email (as you welcome in the post),
but...really? You're going to (or going to try to) charge somebody $275 to
have lunch with you because you went through YC 4 years ago?

Maybe the line between hustling and scamming is a fine one, but is this what
you really want to be known for? The guy that charges almost $300 for lunch?

~~~
ninjaa
I personally did the same thing in Amsterdam and truly enjoyed it.
[https://www.airbnb.com/experiences/45839](https://www.airbnb.com/experiences/45839)

There's also one in Paris where you visit BlaBlaCar and Airbnb Paris
[https://www.airbnb.com/experiences/946](https://www.airbnb.com/experiences/946)

It's hard to see the value of the cultural experience economy until you jump
in headfirst. Come check it out Pedalpete!

~~~
fs_
Did you just plagiarize someone's Airbnb post and then link directly to it?

The Amsterdam post
([https://www.airbnb.com/experiences/45839](https://www.airbnb.com/experiences/45839)):

> Thierry will share his tremendous experienc​​e, content a​nd network of the
> local startups/angels/investors world. Inspiring!

Your post
([https://www.airbnb.com/experiences/213130](https://www.airbnb.com/experiences/213130)):

> [...] we will share our tremendous experience​ and knowledge of local
> startups/angels/investors. Super inspiring!

------
slackstation
Hmmmm, I go to your site, look at the list of products along the front and see
"Subtotal, Eat for Less - Pay with Subtotal at your favorite restaurants and
earn up to 10% cash back."

Click the link and it goes to a url that doesn't return a site.

Either one of your flagship products is down or you've abandoned it and
haven't bothered to take it off your front page.

Either way, smells kinda fishy and a little desperate considering a $275 lunch
"experience" you guys are selling.

------
ninjaa
Experience here
[https://www.airbnb.com/experiences/213130](https://www.airbnb.com/experiences/213130)

------
danmg
I hope the airbnb is better than your apartment.

------
boomlinde
I accept, but I'll need the $275 in advance in addition to plane tickets.

------
bsvalley
Why is it on the main page? Is it a legit upvote or data manipulation? :)

